# so are you guys going to Suck this year



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

or what?


----------



## Jason Caffeine (May 31, 2002)

Yes. What kind of question is that? We'll be a tad bit better though, depends on how well Jamison can play against the bigger power forwards, and how well Arenas, Richardson, and Murphy progress from last season. Also, it depends on the impacts of the rookies Dunleavy and Welsch.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

How are you guys going to make up 11.5 rebounds? It looks like Fortson isn't going to play.


----------



## Jason Caffeine (May 31, 2002)

11.5 rebounds of his own missed shots.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

the guy came off injury...i remember the year before when the fans were loving him in his first 6 games when he was healthy and averaging 16 and 16 a crushing guys. You guys are fair weathered fans with short memories.


----------



## fury29 (Jun 12, 2002)

*Or what? You are an EDITED OUT, that's what*

Fair weather? we have had nothing but losing teams since 94 so I am not sure what you mean, TOM. Maybe poor weather fans, or horrible weather fans. There has been no Fair to speak of for almost TEN YEARS. And who are you anyway? Forston's agent? <strike>The guy sucks almost as bad as your posts.</strike>(Do not tell another poster that their opinions are "bad"-TRM ) Why don't you go start a Fortson fanclub website and see what you get. The guy complained ALL SUMMER, didnt work out, showed up out of shape and all of us FAIR WEATHER fans are supposed to say....OOOH DANNY! WEE LOVE YOU. Murphy is going eat him for lunch. Fortson is a rebounder, that's it. Oh wait, I forgot. he's also a giant turnover machine. You are right TOM, we should all get behind Danny after he whined for a trade ALL SUMMER.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> the guy came off injury...i remember the year before when the fans were loving him in his first 6 games when he was healthy and averaging 16 and 16 a crushing guys. You guys are fair weathered fans with short memories.


The fans loved him because at those 6 games, he gave the fans a hope that he could be something special. A hope that delinquished after a season. Most fans in the world have short memories, this is humanity, a fact that couldn't change. When you are doing fine, everyone thinks you're the best. When you're struggling, definitely someone will turned on you because you gave them 'hopes' and you 'disappointed' them to some extend.


----------



## Jason Caffeine (May 31, 2002)

Not neccesarily true Red, some of the Warriors players I expected to play better last season. For example, Jamison's scoring average dropped down 5 points per game, from 24 to 19. We still think he's the team leader and he is still one of the best/favorite players of the Warrior's fans. However, your reasoning for hatred for players does make sense with Erick Dampier.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

he didn't play well because the team Sucked, He is better than he played, but you all need a scapegoat. He complained because he wanted to win and you have a team full of quitters. Turnovers come from trying to do so much, but then i don't expect lalalallalalala don't be so ignorant tom.


----------



## fury29 (Jun 12, 2002)

So when Danny throws the ball out of bounds that means he's TRYING TOO HARD! Ahh..... I thought it meant he sucked. Thanks for that excellent piece of basketball knowledge. When he ripps the team and asks or a trade I guess that's from trying too hard as well?


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fury29</b>!
> So when Danny throws the ball out of bounds that means he's TRYING TOO HARD! Ahh..... I thought it meant he sucked. Thanks for that excellent piece of basketball knowledge. When he ripps the team and asks or a trade I guess that's from trying too hard as well?


he sees a group of players who won't try. You can't tell me he isn't working harder than anyone on that team. Why else could someone of his size get so many rebounds, and don't tell me that it is because that is all he does. You guys have a great rebounder and can't even be happy about it...HAve you ever heard of a role player. Jamison's numbers dropped noticabley, he must not be trying i think you should trade him.


----------



## fury29 (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> 
> 
> he sees a group of players who won't try. You can't tell me he isn't working harder than anyone on that team. Why else could someone of his size get so many rebounds, and don't tell me that it is because that is all he does. You guys have a great rebounder and can't even be happy about it...Have you ever heard of a role player. Jamison's numbers dropped noticabley, he must not be trying i think you should trade him.


I CAN tell you he isnt the hardest worker. He wasn't even there ALL SUMMER. Is that working hard? Almost the entire team made an appearance EXCEPT FORTSON. The reason someone his size gets all those rebounds is because that is all he does. He doesn't play D and his O is horrible. As far as role players go, Fortson would be a great one. Too bad he doesn't think so. He has already made that clear. If he could accept his role that would be fine with me but that is not the case.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

i bet you can't name one game where he didn't play hard.


----------



## fury29 (Jun 12, 2002)

I bet you cant name one game that he didnt chuck the ball into the second level of the crowd, or maybe one game where he didnt get SCORTCHED by his bigger, quicker and better shooting opponent. How about one game where he did anything besides rebound. He was the STARTER and he should be the role playing, rebounding, back up and he will be this year.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

he had 6 turnover in the last preseason game and the team played better with his 9 points and 10 rebounds. His turnover came because that team quit and he tried to make things happen. Obviously, some of those tosses are pretty bad but...they are all made trying to help the team. He came in to the game and played hard. 11 and 11.5 that is just terrible.


----------



## Jason Caffeine (May 31, 2002)

Stop the childish fights. Tom: back off, and say mature and respectful things. This is opinionated and the harder you try to convince us about something, it's not going to change. It's called opinions, and do not jump to conclusions on ALL warriors fans because you disagree with us. Someone's wrong could be another person's right.


----------

